# Lightroom Needs to do some Housekeeping



## MarkNicholas (Dec 15, 2018)

Installed the latest LRCC. Fired up the desktop and its been 2 hours updating. Now 97%. What is being updated and why does it take so long ?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 15, 2018)

Mark,
Lightroom-Classic 8.1 is the "latest" version to update from "Classic 7" showing in your profile.
Lightroom-CC is the totally different Cloud-based program.
So are you really wanting all your photos in the 'Cloud'?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 15, 2018)

There were some database updates, but it only took about 3 minutes on mine. Is it a while since you last fired up CC? And has it finished now?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 15, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> There were some database updates, but it only took about 3 minutes on mine. Is it a while since you last fired up CC? And has it finished now?


Yes it finished but took so long.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 15, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> Mark,
> Lightroom-Classic 8.1 is the "latest" version to update from "Classic 7" showing in your profile.
> Lightroom-CC is the totally different Cloud-based program.
> So are you really wanting all your photos in the 'Cloud'?


It is nothing to do with Classic. This LRCC.  Anyway its done now but took well over 2 hrs.


----------

